# next stop - The Proms



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Simon Bolivar Youth Orchestra Mahler's Symphony No. 2 BBC Proms 2011 NYCGB*

*One of the mosts amazing evenings of my life.*

World would be a bether place if every child in the world was offered free musical education, like they get in Venezeula with La Systema.
And what an orchestra the system have produced! What I have heard of them have extreme energy, passion and skills.
Mahler's Symphony No. 2 is a magnificent work, and in this interpretation it gets extraterrestrial (but concerning the earths biggest mysteries.

youtube comments

*The Simon Bolivar Synphony Orchestra of Venezeula is the best orchestra in the world with the richist sound. Dudamel is destined to become one of the greatest conductors of all time, and one of the most important musicians that humanity has produced. I am certain that he will be surpassed, and by alot by someone who is now about five years old and has just begun his music studies in Venezuela, and probably his parents are part of El Sistema.﻿

Gustavo Dudamel + the Simon Bolivar Youth Orchestra + Mahler's Symphony No. 2 = one of the most inspiring classical music video's on YouTube. At the end of the symphony if you are not physically moved by this emotionally charged music you must be dead!﻿

(wiping away joyful tears from smiling lips) Well, unless dead men cry, you must be right! Bravo to all who brought me and the world, this wonderfully humane expression of hope, grace and joy. Truly, music is a holy art....﻿

I love and salute you for your love, passion and dedication to music, an effort almost 39 years. and fills us with pride as Venezuelans. This wonderful symphony, this breathtaking scenery, outstanding public and a large orchestra make a great show. Thanks for keeping it all in the world enjoy.*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Bruckner - Symphony No. 6 (Proms 2012)*

*Prom 33: Wagner, Bruckner & MacMillan
Bruckner - Symphony No. 6 in A major

Manchester Chamber Choir (Proms debut)
Northern Sinfonia Chorus (Proms debut)
Rushley Singers (Proms debut)
BBC Philharmonic
Juanjo Mena conductor

Royal Albert Hall, 10 August 2012*

I domt like the sound of BBC Philharmonic here. The sound picture is messy, and then the nerve and tension dissapears. But the youtube commenters seem to disagree with me.
I love the symphony. The only Bruckner symphony I can say I know a bit. Just dont have reached to investigate the others.

youtube comments

*Wonderful performance - full of emotional highlights! Well filmed and recorded. Respectable!﻿

Wonderful performance! Perfect tempi and Bruckners feelings get trough right in your heart! ﻿

The conductor, a Latin Carlos Kleiber?﻿

This is probably Bruckner's most underrated symphony. The coda of the first movement is one of Bruckner's finest achievements. I gave up counting the modulations when I reached thirty. I call this symphony Bruckner's " Hollywood" Symphony, because so many composers took themes from it ,for their Hollywood blockbuster film scores. Its probably as near as Bruckner got to showing a degree of an agnostic tendency in his music.*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 in D minor (Philippe Jordan, Proms 2013)*

*Conductor: Philippe Jordan 
Orchestra: Gustav Mahler Jugendorchester
London, Royal Albert Hall - Proms 2013 Classical Music Festival.
Host: Katie Derham

(One of Europe's best young musicians and among the most musically exciting and polished youth orchestras in the world)

Dmitri Shostakovich's Fifth Symphony, written in an atmosphere of intense scrutiny and artistic repression, after the public denouncement of his opera The Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District.*

Tense and vibrating drama is what this symphony is packed of. And when the performance manage to re-create that, the listening experience is extraordinary.
Philippe Jordan and the Gustav Mahler Jugendorchester succed halfway, I think.

youtube comments

*Did the french horn player screw up? It looked like he was having a hard time. (towards the beginning)﻿

What a LOUSY ending! I was positively unimpressed. IF the conductor is compelled to perform the ending that slowly, the least he could have done is get his players to play TOGETHER! I have heard the slower tempos at the end with MUCH more intensity and excitement. But then I was raised on Leonard Bernstein's astounding, much faster and more thrilling performance back in the day. The kind that really makes JUMPING up much more inevitable. Well, I may have crass taste, but it's just mine

Gorgeous group of woman strings!﻿

This was an amazing concert - was promming and managed to get in at the very front - it was absolutely incredible.*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Proms 2013 - Vaughan Williams - A Sea Symphony*

*I. A Song for All Seas, All Ships 
II. (20:10) On the Beach at Night Alone 
III. (32:09) Scherzo: The Waves 
IV. (40:22) The Explorers 
Sakari Oramo conducts the BBC Symphony Orchestra, BBC Symphony Chorus, BBC Proms Youth Choir and soloists Sally Matthews & Roderick Williams for Vaughan Williams 'A Sea Symphony'*

Good, but not very good performance of this salty tasting masterwoork

youtube comments

*Singing in a Vaughan Williams chorus is beyond pleasure. You can see it on these folks' faces. Magnificent music.﻿

I'm in this! See blonde emotional girl!﻿

Of all his great works...this is the one that really gets right into the soul. Such a work of immense power and beauty! Such a masterpiece.﻿

Brilliant performance of a magisterial work. Thanks for posting!﻿*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Lutosławski - Concerto for Cello (Paul Watkins Cellist, Proms 2013)*

*Witold Lutosławski - Concerto for Cello (Paul Watkins Cellist)
Thomas Adès conducts the BBC Symphony Orchestra 
Host: Tom Service, 2013

Paul Watkins is the soloist in Lutosławski's bleak and beautiful Cello Concerto, composed for and dedicated to Mstislav Rostropovich in a period of violent protest and political repression in Poland.*

Brilliant, sensitive and passionate performance of this trully facinating work.

youtube comments

*Thanks for the posts here. The Lutoslawski is a great contemporary concerto and he plays it wonderfully.﻿

Brilliant - one of the most amazing pieces of the classical music from the second part of XX century. ﻿

The performance is wonderful, but the filming is incredibly distracting.*


----------

